# Check out this Bad Boy



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

After a lot of searching and reading I settled on the new Laguna 1412. It's got a lot of the features of its big brothers but in a 120 v package.

Still going through the tuning process but so far everything is the high quality you expect from Laguna.


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

I would like to have something like that but in a metal cutting version.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

This is cool. My first piece of veneer. It's so thin it only has one side.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

congrats nice addition to any shop


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new machine!! You are getting your shop in great shape. What's your next 'big' addition???? gb


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Electric capacity. I want to add a couple of 220's and expand my lighting.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

It's been a month. You still lovin' the 1412 ? I think that is the choice that I want to add to my already stuffed shop.


----------

